# Ayuda con operacionales



## Nerd Undercover (Nov 19, 2005)

hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro... soy estudiante y como trabajo final me ordenaron hacer algun circuito con amplificador operacionales y filtros
mi idea es hacer un pedal de distorision para la guitarra pero mucho de esto  la verdad q no entiendo.. .asi q queria consultarlos
andube buscando en internet circuitos de pedales y encontre este:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/fuzz/index.htm
aqui les adjunto una imagen del circuito..
puede ser q tenga filtro? tengo q hacer con filtros pasabajos, pasaaltos o pasabanda
por favor les estaria muy agradecido si es q alguien me puede ayudar ya q tengo muy poco tiempo 
mi msn es diegommhh@hotmail.com por si alguien me puede ayudar
saludos


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 19, 2005)

Hola Nerd Undercover.

Me gustaría que leyeras las políticas del foro (y esto es con todos nosotros) antes que todo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm

En ellas,  sobre el apartado 2.3 en las 3 normas que lo conforman, se especifica lo siguiente:



> 2.3
> Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensaje la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro.
> 
> Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de ofrecer soluciones con respecto a un tema en cuestión o a fin de tratar temas no permitidos.
> ...



La idea primordial en este ámbito es que todos nos beneficiemos de las dudas, respuestas y discuciones, por lo que se considera irrespetuoso con los demás buscar de cualquier forma una solución al problema particular "tras bastidores", por eso se llama "Foro". 

Por otro lado, tus preguntas deben ser bien específicas. Para tu circuito (que se parecen a los de MaMu) pudieras preguntar algo así como:



> Tengo que identificar de que forma y con cual configuración están trabajando  las etapas con amplificador operacionales en este circuito.
> 
> Debo determinar si son comparadores, filtros, amplificador, etc.
> 
> ...




Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Nerd Undercover (Nov 19, 2005)

huy disculpenme no fue a proposito, no se como editar el post...
todabia me pueden dar una mano??


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 19, 2005)

Claro, aquí no se trata de "regañar" a nadie. Solo mantener las normas por el bien de todos.

Responder a priori a la pregunta sobre los filtros, sería bastante largo y complejo dado el análisis de sus ecuaciones diferenciales que habría que hacer.

Pero en una forma empírica, podríamos tener una idea de como está funcionando el circuito.

Si te fijas en un esquema básico de un filtro pasabajos hecho con operacionales, sería algo como esto:







La frecuencia de corte es 1/ (2*PI*RfCf) La otra resistencia define la ganancia del amplificador Rf/R1

Si lo comparas con la primera parte de tu circuito:











vemos que ambos tienen una característica similar.

Podemos decir casi con certeza que esta primera etapa del circuito está trabajando como un fltro pasabajos.

Lo que sucede, es que para tener una idea bien clara de lo que hace esta etapa es necesario realizar un análisis en frecuencia del circuito, sus equivalentes de Thevening y otras cosas. 

Las ramas de realimentación que tiene el esquema influyen en cuantos db (decibeles) atenúa o amplifica el filtro al igual que su frecuencia de corte.

Fíjate en esta variación que podría asemejarse más a tu circuito:






Con estas modificaciones del primer circuito básico que te mostré, la nueva frecuencia de corte es:

0,7 / (2*PI*RC) además de otras variaciones en la ganancia y otros parámetros.

Creo que deberías buscarte un esquema más sencillo si es que debes hacer el análisis completo del circuito. Si solo lo debes presentar, te podría servir.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Nerd Undercover (Nov 19, 2005)

muchisimas gracias, mas tarde lo analizo bien!
saludos


----------



## SuperMeco (Nov 20, 2005)

Si tienes que diseñar un filtro, entonces debes conocer las frecuencias de corte (fc) y de detención de banda (fs), para luego calcular el factor de inclinación (As=fs/fc), una vez calculado este factor, te vas a las tablas de las familias de filtros de: Butterworth, Chevishev, Bessel y Elíptico (que no se como adjuntar...), luego con las 2 coordenadas (As en el Horizontal y fs en el vertical) obtienes el orden del filtro para un fs mínimo (aproximar siempre superiormente), debes obener estos datos en cada una de las familias de filtros (orden de filtro  y fs minimo para Butterworth, Chevishev...)

Luego de esto, depende si estas calculando a polo total (que esto es lo que yo recomiendo), buscas en las tablas (butterworth, chev...) el orden del filtro y obtienes la parte real e imaginaria, con estos valores,  reeemplazando en las fórmulas de las resistencias R1 y R2, obtienes los parámetros del filtro....

listo...

si no tienes que diseñarlo.... 

entonces mándame al demonio....jajajaaj


----------



## SuperMeco (Nov 20, 2005)

se me olvidaba.... lo anterior es para un filtro pasabajos, un pasabanda se compone de un pasabajos mas un pasaaltos y en un pasa altos, la configuracion de resistencia y condensadores se intercambia.

si alguien me dice como adjuntar las graficas y tablas las pongo


----------



## Nerd Undercover (Nov 20, 2005)

muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 20, 2005)

SuperMeco,

Para anexar tus gráficos al post, primero debes prepararlos en un formato soportado (te recomiendo el GIF). Al momento de escribir tu mensaje podrás ver más abajo del recuadro del editor, un cuadro de texto que dice "Nombre de archivo" y al lado de él, un botón de "Seleccionar".

Con este boton, podrás buscar en tu disco duro el archivo que quieres anexar. 

Luego de seleccionarlo presionas OK o ACEPTAR en la ventana de búsqueda. 

Un poco más abajo hay otro recuadro donde puedes colocar un comentario del archivo. Esto es opcional.

Cuando lo hayas hecho debes presionar el botón "Agregar un Adjunto", con lo cual subirás tu archivo al foro.

Una vez terminado de escribir y anexar todo al mensaje, deberás presionar "Enviar", con lo que quedará publicado conjuntamente a sus  anexos.

Con el botón "Vista Preliminar" puedes observar como quedará tu mensaje antes de enviarlo.

El foro te avisará si el archivo que intentas enviar excede el tamaño permitido o no está en un formato soportado.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## SuperMeco (Nov 20, 2005)

Gracias Marcelo....

Por ahora ando un poco corto en el tiempo, pero para mañana o pasado te hago un resumen del analisis necesario para desarrollar un filtro...

Pero vuelvo a recalcar... para "Diseñar" un filtro es necesario conocer las condiciones y/o especificaciones, si no tienes ninguna, puedes partir planteandote una señal que quieras filtrar (frecuencias bajas indeseables, altas o un rango de frecuencias para el pasabanda). Si es solo un análisis teórico, te inventas valores de frecuencias y sigues el procedimiento.... pero debes tener presente que al filtrar con un pasabanda, eliminas tanto las bajas como las altas frecuencias que no estén incluidas en el ancho de banda

Si estas demasiado corto de tiempo, busca esta información como "Filtros activos" o "Filtros de polo total" o "VCVS Estructura de Condensador Uniforme".


----------



## wero_wire (Nov 22, 2005)

pues igual yo no se mucho acerca de los filtros pero si solo lo tiene q diseñar con fines demostrativos o realmente de aplicacion puedes auxiliarte de algun programa pa diseño de los mismos ya sean activos o pasivos, son muy practicos pues solo metes los datos de la fp, fs tipo d filtro y hasta el orden y t los saca d inmediato (en el caso del mas sencillo).

Filter Wiz pro --- http://www.downloadjunction.com/product/store/6538/

AADE Filter Design and Analisis --- http://www.aade.com/filter.htm

y en esta pag encontraras varios prog. pa el diseño --- http://www.web-ee.com/Downloads/Filters/filter_design.htm

Haber si algo t sirve sino como dijo supermeco mandame al carajo....... jejejej


----------



## pabloacosta (Nov 26, 2005)

Mira podes entrar en www.pisotones.com sale todo lo que queres saber de pedales de efectos. Y el filtro por lo que yo vi y me hice uno es una resistencia y un condensador a masa. la resistecia podes cambiarla por un potenciometro y lo regulas de ahi.


----------

